# VapeCon 2015 - The cloud is starting to get bigger!



## VapeCon (19/3/15)

Hey everyone!

First off lets start with a little bit of an update:

VapeCon 2015 is well under way and the organisation is going well. Our flyers are starting to reach the hands of the public and our street pole advertising will be going up on the 1st of May, so keep your eyes peeled when that date comes as competitions around this will follow!

We have some awesome things in store for you all, like the awesome coffee lounge being supplied by Coffee Pronto, there will be the chill out room where you can laze about on some bean bags and play with your new vape goodies, there is also a massive beer garden where you can, well drink beer and other things of course! We also have some very dedicated forums members coming along to do some workshops, so if you would like to learn how to build a coil or just a little bit more about vaping then we will see you there! Then for the veterans and amateurs alike there will be a cloud blowing competitions and of course a coil building competition. Don't forget about the lucky draw, it will only cost R20.00 to enter and you can enter as many times as you would like while feeling good about yourself for supporting the Rocking For Rhino organisation who is dedicated to saving the rhino is South Africa!

We hope that you are all as excited to attend this event as we are to put it on for you! We are working very hard to bring this event to the public and we can not wait to show it all to you!

With that we ask that anyone who is interested in supporting the event wholeheartedly to please help us out by inviting all your friends to Facebook event: https://www.facebook.com/events/357229457795749/ with your help we can truly grow this industry into something amazing, which means better prices and products down the line!

We will be giving a number of tickets away at random to people that have said "going" to the event, so keep an eye on your facebook inbox because one of those people may be you! Of course the more you support VapeCon the better your chances 

We would also like to take this chance to thank all of you for your support, without you guys there would be no VapeCon!

Don't forget you can get tickets at the following places:

- Webtickets (R120.00) : http://www.webtickets.co.za/event.aspx?itemid=1447529314
- Retail outlets (R120.00): Vape Cartel as well as Vape King (Fourways, Parkwood, Northcliff, Pretoria, Kempton)
- At the Door (R150.00)

keep you eyes on the forums for further updates. See you all there!
The VapeCon team.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (19/3/15)

This is awesome, thank you.

I will defiantly not miss this one!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (19/3/15)

Just want to echo the sentiments of the original post above

This is going to be one absolutely fabulous vaping event. A lot has gone into this event.

Certainly not to be missed

*If you are anywhere in the Gauteng area and are into vaping or want to get into vaping - just do yourself a favour and come along. I am sure you will be pleasantly surprised...*

There are also quite a few folk coming from all over SA too.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (19/3/15)

Sigh... I wish I could be there... However I know it's going to an awesome event and hope you all have fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/15)

Travel plants are done and dusted and I will be making the trek up to VapeCon! Can't wait. Too much OF excitement!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Travel pans are done and dusted and I will be making the trek up to VapeCon! Can't wait. Too much OF excitement!



Rob made a spelling mistake  heehee unless pans are a special type of plan

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Rob made a spelling mistake  heehee unless pans are a special type of plan



I don't see a spelling mistake?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BoogaBooga (19/3/15)

VapeCon said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> First off lets start with a little bit of an update:
> 
> ...




@Stroodlepuff. You forgot about us 

VapeCon Tickets available at Vape King Pretoria as well


----------



## Paulie (19/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Travel pans are done and dusted and I will be making the trek up to VapeCon! Can't wait. Too much OF excitement!



I was going to edit this and for once share the favor but i noticed i don't have the "Admin" privilege lol 

Edit: "pans" to "plans"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TylerD (19/3/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Rob made a spelling mistake  heehee unless pans are a special type of plan


Look, I fixed it!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/15)

Stroods good one!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/15)

TylerD said:


> Look, I fixed it!



Ahhh it was you you lunatic!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## capetocuba (19/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Travel plants are done and dusted and I will be making the trek up to VapeCon! Can't wait. Too much OF excitement!


Yes sir, just *plant* some menthol ice in Gangstas Paradise! It will grow into a big peppermint tree

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kimon.michael (22/3/15)

Wish i could get there!! When are we having one in CT? I would be happy to help with setting one up here...


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/3/15)

kimon.michael said:


> Wish i could get there!! When are we having one in CT? I would be happy to help with setting one up here...


Depending on how the JHB one goes we will plan a CT one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rudi (22/3/15)

Still cant believe im going to miss this...on my wedding day
but good luck and all the best! i know it will be a success

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/15)

Rudi said:


> Still cant believe im going to miss this...on my wedding day
> but good luck and all the best! i know it will be a success



Still cant believe you getting married on the same day @Rudi 
How is that for coincidence

Anyway, dont worry. There will be lots more Vapecons but only one special wedding for you. 
Please just have a vape for us and we'll have a special vape for you on that day
We will all be connected via the clouds

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (22/3/15)

Silver said:


> Still cant believe you getting married on the same day @Rudi
> How is that for coincidence
> 
> Anyway, dont worry. There will be lots more Vapecons but only one special wedding for you.
> ...


I will do just that.. and i will make it for the next one! connected via the clouds we will be!!


----------



## VapeCon (23/3/15)

So this weeks competition to win a ticket will require a bit more of you  What we would like is for you to post a picture of the biggest vape plume you can muster! Post it on our Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/VapeCon OR on our Facebook event page: https://www.facebook.com/events/357229457795749/ . 

We will announce the winner on Friday at 15:00 - So get chasing those clouds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/15)

Hi all

If you are going to VapeCon 2015 on 30 May 2015, then please go RSVP at the following thread:
http://ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-attendee-forum-estimate.t10910/

It helps the organisers to get an idea of the likely attendance from the forum members.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Snape of Vape (29/5/15)

Do I need to have a ticket printed or can I just show the ticket on my phone?


----------

